# Help! First problem ever with my M&P 9



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I went to the range today and experienced several "[email protected]#%..._ that's _not good" moments with my M&P 9.

Let me preface this by saying it has been probably 4 months since I've shot it and before I left, I made sure to re-oil the muzzle-top and chamber portion of the barrel as well as the slide rails just to be sure it was still lubed enough. I always clean/lube after every shooting session. So it should have been clean from before. I've got over 1,000 rounds through it and never experienced any problems before.

Today I was excited to finally make it to the range with a couple boxes of WWB. However, today on the last round of my first magazine: Click. No bang. Shocked, I thought it was a bad round and kept it pointed down range for awhile. As I did this, I realized that the magazine had dropped down slightly and was no longer seated completely. I removed the mag and realized that there was not even a round in the chamber! Hoping this was a freak occurrence, I kept going. Sure enough, as I kept shooting, this problem kept getting worse and started happening on the 4th or 5th round of each magazine. Fearing that I was somehow squeezing the mag release with my support hand, I tried a one-handed shot and the mag fell completely out.

I tried two different mags and it happened to both so it doesn't seem to be the mag itself. I made extra sure with each new magazine that it was completely seated and even tried pulling it out to make sure. It wouldn't pull out after being inserted. It's almost as if the shock of the recoil is somehow disengaging the magazine catch. Has anyone heard of something like this happening before? Everytime there was a problem it was: Bang, round ejects fine, mag drops and inch, and no round in the chamber. I'm so dissapointed. What the hell is going on with my "perfect" gun? I field stripped and cleaned it when I got home and I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary or anything looking particulary dirty.

I thank you in advance for any ideas.

PS - In case it factors in, at one point, I also experienced a stove pipe. (I'm willing to let that problem go for now, as it only happened once and I was experimenting with a looser grip at the moment, so maybe just a limp wrist?) My real concern is having the damn mag drop out on random shots.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I went to the range today and experienced several "[email protected]#%..._ that's _not good" moments with my M&P 9.
> 
> Let me preface this by saying it has been probably 4 months since I've shot it and before I left, I made sure to re-oil the muzzle-top and chamber portion of the barrel as well as the slide rails just to be sure it was still lubed enough. I always clean/lube after every shooting session. So it should have been clean from before. I've got over 1,000 rounds through it and never experienced any problems before.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you are having difficulties RT.

I would check the mag release and make certain there is nothing causing the release button to stick. You might use some solvent (plastic safe) to spray on the release as you push it in and out. The spring should push it back out with ease. Also make certain the magazine is firmly in place by whopping it a good one to make it lock in solidly.

I have on more than one occasion failed to seat a mag firmly and had it hold for a mament then pop loose.

I expect you have already looked at the release to make certain the metal catch is not bent.

The stove pipe could be related to magazine position so concentrate on the magazine.

If you haven't shot for a while it is very easy to do something a bit different till you settle back in.

If you can't figure it out S&W will take good care of it for you , just give them a call. I expect they would be willing to send you a new release if you ask.

They are very easy to replace. I have had them in and out but only to see how difficult. In about 30,000 rounds between 2 M&P's I have not had one fail.

Good luck and keep us up to date.

tumbleweed


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm... maybe I wrote out all these details for nothing. After a little research in sounds like it is not an unheard of problem with the M&P's. I guess I need to email S&W and have them send me the new and improved mag catch unless they request to have it sent in. I'd still appreciate anyone chiming in if they've had this same experience.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

TOF said:


> Sorry to hear you are having difficulties RT.
> 
> I would check the mag release and make certain there is nothing causing the release button to stick. You might use some solvent (plastic safe) to spray on the release as you push it in and out. The spring should push it back out with ease. Also make certain the magazine is firmly in place by whopping it a good one to make it lock in solidly.
> 
> ...


Thanks TOF. I did notice some wear on the mag catch, but the mags were still locking into place and I couldn't get them to knock loose myself. I know they are a breeze to replace. I think my next stop is contacting S&W.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Hmm... maybe I wrote out all these details for nothing. After a little research in sounds like it is not an unheard of problem with the M&P's. I guess I need to email S&W and have them send me the new and improved mag catch unless they request to have it sent in. I'd still appreciate anyone chiming in if they've had this same experience.


I believe the mag catch problem was much more prevalent with the Compact models. I am thinking you have a full size. Is that correct?

Give S&W a call anyway.

1 800 331 0852 x 2904

tumbleweed


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

An update:

I emailed S&W last weekend about this and asked if they could send me a new mag button/catch. I never heard back from them, so I was going to try and call them tonight, but when I got home, there was a new mag catch in my mailbox. I like that they shipped me a new one so quickly and without any debate. But I'm a little disappointed at never hearing back from them at all. I also have no idea if this mag catch will be any better than the one that came with my M&P when it was brand new.

I suppose I'm getting ahead of myself though. I'll have to install it and see if it even fixes the problem at my next range session. When I do the replacement, I'll try to post some close-up pics of the two catches side by side and you guys can help me judge if there is any difference.

To be continued...


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

This just gets more frustrating...

Here are a couple pics of the two mag releases side by side. Old on top, new on bottom in both. It's definitely a different design. The metal catch used to be partly exposed on the outside, but now it's completely enclosed in the plastic. It also appears to be a different metal. And if you look at the "body" of the piece, the old is smooth and recessed slightly from the diameter of the button, whereas the new one is actually thicker than the button. Which brings me to my new problem: The new one doesn't fit! I can get it in there, but once I do, it takes a lot of force to push the button, so much so that the spring cannot return it to it's outer position. Is it possible to sand down polymer? That's the only way I see it working.

I guess it time to push back on S&W, this time with a phone call. :smt076


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> This just gets more frustrating...
> 
> Here are a couple pics of the two mag releases side by side. Old on top, new on bottom in both. It's definitely a different design. The metal catch used to be partly exposed on the outside, but now it's completely enclosed in the plastic. It also appears to be a different metal. And if you look at the "body" of the piece, the old is smooth and recessed slightly from the diameter of the button, whereas the new one is actually thicker than the button. Which brings me to my new problem: The new one doesn't fit! I can get it in there, but once I do, it takes a lot of force to push the button, so much so that the spring cannot return it to it's outer position. Is it possible to sand down polymer? That's the only way I see it working.
> 
> I guess it time to push back on S&W, this time with a phone call. :smt076


I would do a little sandpaper work and loosen it up a bit. I'm not certain how comfortable you are with that though. I expect that is what they will do if you send it back. Start with 220 grit and finish with 400 to 600 grit wet and dry.

Good luck.

tumbleweed


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Put some Break-Free on it and work it a little. I guess I'm lucky because my .40 is a 2006 model and no problems.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

TOF said:


> I would do a little sandpaper work and loosen it up a bit. I'm not certain how comfortable you are with that though. I expect that is what they will do if you send it back. Start with 220 grit and finish with 400 to 600 grit wet and dry.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> tumbleweed


Thanks for the tip, TOF. I'll give it a try. I'm comfortable with it as long as it works. I've just never tried to sand plastic before, so that's why I asked.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

TheReaper said:


> Put some Break-Free on it and work it a little. I guess I'm lucky because my .40 is a 2006 model and no problems.


I'm curious Reaper, does your mag release look like the bottom one in my pictures? Because I bought my M&P in late 2007, which is why I'm surprised this problem happened. Of course, who knows when it was actually manufactured?

Does anyone know if there is somewhere I can look up my serial number and tell what "series" it is, or when it was built?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I'm curious Reaper, does your mag release look like the bottom one in my pictures? Because I bought my M&P in late 2007, which is why I'm surprised this problem happened. Of course, who knows when it was actually manufactured?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is somewhere I can look up my serial number and tell what "series" it is, or when it was built?


If you have all the original package including the test bullet, look at the date on the bullet envelope. That should get you in the ballpark of manufacture date.

They are serialized in groups of 9,999 starting with MPA0001 then MPBxxxx, MPCxxxx etc. My 9 and 40 were MPB and MPA respectively.
The 40 had the early slide release and striker. The 9 had updated parts. The metal tab on the Mag catch was fully exposed on both. Neither has exhibeted problems with the Mag release. The 9 has around 10,000 rounds and the 40 20,000 rounds fired.

There is some serial # info available on mp-pistol web site.

I would try filing or sanding the area where the part gets broken off of the mold runner and any protrusions in the mold parting line. The rough zone in middle of the first picture and the line that runs down it's center line.

tumbleweed


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I'm curious Reaper, does your mag release look like the bottom one in my pictures? Because I bought my M&P in late 2007, which is why I'm surprised this problem happened. Of course, who knows when it was actually manufactured?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is somewhere I can look up my serial number and tell what "series" it is, or when it was built?


Mine is smooth like the one one the top but looks more like the one on the bottom. My .40 is a MPH and the build Test date was 09-22-06.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

TheReaper said:


> Mine is smooth like the one one the top but looks more like the one on the bottom. My .40 is a MPH and the build Test date was 09-22-06.


Strange. My 9 is an MPN series and the test date is April 2007.

Anyway, I sanded down my new mag release piece and it works more smoothly now. It's still a little tight and the spring can't quite return it all the way, so I'll have to keep working on it. My range was closed today so I'll have to wait before I know that the original problem is fixed by the new mag release.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

LIke I said before my .40 shoots great. I should have took a pic of the release while I had it out to today. I would send it back to S&W if it gives you any more problems.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Success!!*

Finally made it to the range again today with my new sanded mag release installed and I'm very happy to report that I sent about 80 rounds down range without a single problem! So it appears it was a bad mag release after all. It feels good to have a properly functioning handgun again. Thanks everyone, especially TOF, for the suggestions and help.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nothing takes the wind out of my sails more than a poorly working pistol. It will drive me nuts until I get it resolved. I'm the same way with computers..Well..Was when I still did that kind of stuff to make my money. I couldn't go to bed until it was right. Now it's just firearms that gives me the crazies. [knocks on his wooden head] Lucky for me I've not had any issues to drive me crazy lately. Which anyone that knows me can say that drive don't take much gas :anim_lol:

Glad you got it lined out :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm glad your problem is fixed RT. Now what you have to do is shoot more often so that M&P's muscles don't atrophy again. :mrgreen:


tumbleweed


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

TOF said:


> I'm glad your problem is fixed RT. Now what you have to do is shoot more often so that M&P's muscles don't atrophy again. :mrgreen:
> 
> tumbleweed


Sometimes I wonder if that wasn't partly the issue in the first place. :mrgreen:

I realized after I got home that I was shooting different ammo too. I should have shot some WWB (what I was using last time when the problem happened.) But I was shooting HSM reloads, so in a way, that's like shooting a bunch of different ammo brands, right? :smt033


----------

